# BG Radia Z7 Tower Ribbon Planar Speaker



## ht-core (Jun 13, 2013)

Was looking around for a new 5.1 surround speaker setup as i think my sub is not going to be a bit overkill for my current setup. At the moment I have Denon AVR-3808ci,polk audio R40 tower's,cs1751 center channel,fx300i surrounds. Subwoofer i plan on using is a TC Sounds lms Ultra 5400 in a 6.5cf box with two psi audio 18" pr's and a inuke nu 3000 with a 2x4 minidsp. There is a shop on Oahu that has a 5.1 surround sound setup for 1500$ not shipped to Maui. One reason I am considering this is that shipping will be a lot cheaper then out of Hawaii. 

It's a 4Ω tower with bi amp capability as well as my avr. My avr only allows 8-6Ω. I don't have extra money to fly over to Oahu and audition the speakers and never heard anything better then my current setup as i'm the only one I know that is into HT and audio as I am. kinda looking to see if im jumping to the next thing that I know is better then my current setup. What do you think?


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

It al depends on your wants. You may be happy with that Polk setup but I would also say you wold e happy with quite a few DIY designs that are out there. I am DIY always. I would only buy a handful of speakers and thats because I cant build them. Also this is only if I lived on the mainland.

Its always hard suggesting designs to others without knowing what exactly they have heard and liked. I cant always suggest what I like because I have heard a lot of speakers and regardless of the price only like a handful of them. And while I am confident in only one brand at buying them unheard of I would still recommend hearing anything you are ever going to spend hard earned cash on.

SO canoe over to Moloka'i then jump on the whales backs frogger style to Oahu and have an audition of those Polks. Just a suggestion.


----------



## ht-core (Jun 13, 2013)

Sorry I was not clear on that. The bg radius are the speakers I want to hear. I couldn't say I don't like my r40 but I know there is better out there. Just never heard anything else.


----------



## ht-core (Jun 13, 2013)

I found them on this site under home theater. http://www.aht-hawaii.com/m/#./home


----------



## ht-core (Jun 13, 2013)

I was thinking of a diy kit. http://www.parts-express.com/tritrix-mtm-tl-speaker-components-and-cabinet-kit-pair--300-702 
I have always been interested in this pair. But also 4 ohm. Is there a way to get it to 6 or 8 ohms as needed for my avr?


----------



## ht-core (Jun 13, 2013)

I was thinking of a diy kit. http://www.parts-express.com/tritrix-mtm-tl-speaker-components-and-cabinet-kit-pair--300-702 
I have always been interested in this pair.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

I cant seem to look at the link. What is the name of the speaker in the link?

Have you looked at these?
http://www.diysoundgroup.com/waveguide-speaker-kits/fusion8-kit.html

The BG reviews of that speaker have been that they have good highs, ok mids and not much bass at all. SO a good speaker but maybe lacking in some areas depending on your individual tastes.


----------



## ht-core (Jun 13, 2013)

Not sure what a good tower and center would match a 18 lms ultra and be able to play loud on some low wattage. The denon avr-3808ci at [email protected] ohms and 160 at 6ohms. I guess high sensitivity will be needed. We watch TV with the sub off most of the time unless a good movie is on. So a lower crossover would be good too.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Having a L/R speaker keeping up with a single Ultra is not that hard. It takes a lot more "power," from a sub to keep up with high frequencies in a L/R channel. SO the link I showed you is a small but powerful 8" 2 way design that can play plenty loud. If you need more SPL then there is the louder brother with a bit more extension 8" 2way called the Minion.

If you want more spl and playability without a subwoofer then maybe use a 10" or larger design.How big can you go?

The Minion plays fine without and does get plenty loud. Would play just fine with an Ultra. BUT if you have to go bigger then the Fusion 12 Tempest design is a monster. It can be used outside with plenty of spl.

Here is a video of the Minion:





And here is the big brother with a single 15" 2 way





All the designs are 8ohm. Your Denon will have PLENTY of power. You could use more on the bigger designs but it is not needed.


----------



## ht-core (Jun 13, 2013)

I just think I'm missing out most of my music with these. It seems there is some resonate cabinet vibration going on. Thinking I'll sell the 5.1 I have now and do an upgrade that should last a while. It would be nice to have something that blended well. I guess it is time for the rew and see what the room/speakers are lacking.


----------



## ht-core (Jun 13, 2013)

Those speakers seem like they would do the job I'm needing to fill. As I have not ever heard the speakers for my own judgment they definitely seem loud enough. What type of watts are you running in those videos?


----------



## ht-core (Jun 13, 2013)

They sound about as clear as my phone will play. How long was the build? Shipping is the worst to maui. Amazon wants 200+for shipping for the tritrx towers. Not that I can use them in my system.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Not sure on shipping but I think wattage was around 50 watts for the 8" 2 way and maybe 85watts or so for the 15". I would look at shipping packaging sizes and then get quotes. I know shipping will be cheaper to you than me. But for the money I dont think there is anything within double or even triple the price if store bought.


----------



## ht-core (Jun 13, 2013)

If that's the case then I think I'm limited to the 8". I think I got 2 5.25 in the towers right now. It seems the demon is used to more of a satellite type speaker as it has a hard time with my 150wrms. It would be nice for a more efficient design.


----------



## ht-core (Jun 13, 2013)

How do you like the wave guide tweeter. I always known horn tweeters to be "harsh" sounding. I been around a lot of pro audio and I know there compression horn style. What's the news with these?


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

A horn can sound great. Most ProAudio are not intended for HiFi. These designs I mentioned are intended for HiFi with a high quality horn being used then most Pro Audio types. I have heard plenty of horrible horns in my past before.


----------



## ht-core (Jun 13, 2013)

I kinda figured that but did not know for sure. Wow that 8 can take a bunch of power.


----------



## ht-core (Jun 13, 2013)

Fusion 6 looks like a good contender. Only say that because it's a nice price for what is needed. 200 is that rms or peak? I would probably end up selling my existing setup for a nice upgrade. Are most of the speakers easily compatible? I don't know what I need till the sub is done.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Compatible with?

200watts rms most likely yes. Most of all these design can play very loud. Some can just go lower than some is all. BUT for most it is not needed when using subs.


----------



## ht-core (Jun 13, 2013)

I was thinking the 8 for front and the 6 for surround speakers. Erich was saying that there is going to be a couple of new speakers coming out soon. Special 88 is what he called it. Along with a mtm center channel. Might wait to see what there about. No free shipping to Hawaii.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Special 88 is already out. I am waiting to hear what the packaging dimensions will be and see if I can order one myself for my center channel.
http://www.diysoundgroup.com/home-theater-speakers/88special-kit.html

And 8's for front with 6's as surrounds would be a good option also. Some have even used the coaxial he as as surrounds. Just depends on what your flavor is. I am building my own L/R and was going to build a center channel just like the 88 special. BUT since he is using most of the same parts I am I am just going to buy the complete design with assembled crossovers. MUCH easier for me.


----------

